# CiCeroUIWndFrame: OUTLOOK.exe Entry Point Not Found



## Fire_fyter (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello all,

I have a user that is recieving the following error message when he opens Outlook 03, Microsoft Office Outlook: OUTLOOK.exe - Entry Point Not Found then the body says The procedure entry point TF_GetglobalCompartment could not be located in teh dynamic link library MSCTF.dll. I click "OK" to clear the error. WHen he opens a message to view he then recieves the following error 

DDE Server Window: OUTLOOK.EXE Entry Point Not Found

The procedure entry point TF_GetglobalCompartment could not be located in the dynamic link library MSCTF.dll.

We then recieve a third message when closing Outlook

CiceroUIWndFrame: OUTLOOK.EXE - Entry Point Not Found 

The procedure entry point TF_GetglobalCompartment could not be located in the dynamic link library MSCTF.dll.

We are using Office 2000 with Outlook 2003 as our email client. Can any one please help. I have been doing some self research and from what I can tell no one has recieved this particular error before. From what I can see it might have to do with the voice/speech recognition portion of office. If any one has any other thoughts as to what i can do to relive this issue, I'd greatly appreciate the assistance.


----------

